# How to Choose The Best Fabric for Your Printing Job



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello!

It's Printsome. Today we bring you an article to learn which fabric is the one you need to use when you plan to print on garments. 
*We talk about fabrics and which are the best choices for each printing techniques*, starting with some basic concepts (types of fabric, types of printing techniques and the relationship between these two factors).

Hope it's useful to you!


----------



## linneasandel (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow, awesome images of the fabrics and I like all because of their quality. It is a very interesting post. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## doyoy76607 (6 mo ago)

Thanks for posting! It's helpful to visually compare the fabric in the image. The view is excellent!


----------

